# Are Rosy Barbs shrimp-safe?



## Indignation (Mar 9, 2008)

I have a horrific thread algae (spirogyra) outbreak in my 5.5 gallon shrimp tank. I have around 40 cherry shrimp, and 5 amanos. The shrimp are doing nothing to keep the algae outbreak from getting worse, and after lots of reading, I've only found 2 solutions - Rosy Barbs, and a blackout. I'm 2 days into a 3 day blackout, and assuming it won't work I'd like to try the Rosy Barbs. However, I don't want a shrimp massacre. A couple babies would be acceptable casualties, as long as they don't eat the adults. I plan on keeping the barbs hungry to entice them to eat the algae, so that might be a factor. I also plan on moving the barbs to a larger tank as soon as the algae is gone.

Is this feasible at all? if not, can anyone recommend a shrimp-safe thread algae eater?


Thanks!


----------



## JohnPaul (Aug 28, 2006)

How large are your barbs? I've seen Rosy Barbs that were 4"+; if they are that size it will be a complete genocide of your RCS. If they are smaller (maybe 1" or so), then your adults might be safe (though presume a 100% loss on babies).

The short answer to your question is really "no," there are no fish that will eat thread algae who can be considered 100% safe for a shrimp tank. The best you can hope for is something that will wipe out the shrimplets but leave adults alone, and for that, you need to find the smallest fish you possibly can.


----------



## Eyal (Nov 13, 2007)

JohnPaul said:


> How large are your barbs? I've seen Rosy Barbs that were 4"+; if they are that size it will be a complete genocide of your RCS. If they are smaller (maybe 1" or so), then your adults might be safe (though presume a 100% loss on babies).
> 
> The short answer to your question is really "no," there are no fish that will eat thread algae who can be considered 100% safe for a shrimp tank. The best you can hope for is something that will wipe out the shrimplets but leave adults alone, and for that, you need to find the smallest fish you possibly can.


I couldn't agree more 
I pulled my shrimp (as much as possible )to a separate tank and then entered 4 young Jordanella floridae ( American flag fish ) they got rid off the thread algae very fast


----------

